# Backyard Game Cam Pix



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Cut a better lane behind the house today. Had these two bucks show up this weekend. The heavier rack showed up 45 minutes after I went back to the house... Dangit! :/


----------



## podchaser (Oct 22, 2012)

have you nailed him yet


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

No that pic is the only time I've seen him.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

ah man, i'm jealous...all i've seen at the house are a few doe, no bucks again this year....plus i think the neighbors think i'm weird since i stand on my deck and use my binos....i think they think i'm peeping at the other neighbors. :biggrin:


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Wish I'd see him when I sit... Out in Utopia trying to get one with my bow.

You live backed up to a preserve right? You should be seeing some stuff.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

bigtek said:


> Wish I'd see him when I sit... Out in Utopia trying to get one with my bow.
> 
> You live backed up to a preserve right? You should be seeing some stuff.


yes sir...one would think i would be seeing some critters, i think the neighbors yappy dogs might have some issues. :headknock


----------



## TopWaterOnlyTeenager (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that is the same deer in both pictures


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

No way that second one is heavier then the other...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice looking deer!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, unfortunately that's the only pic of the heavy 8. Never saw him before I headed back across the pond... :/ Oh well there's always next season.


----------

